# estate agents



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi

I'm not going to name the estate agents as I'm not sure I'm allowed and don't want to get anyone into trouble however if you have used them chances are you will know what I'm talking about and can answer my question (yeah cause that makes sense!!  )

Anyway, we signed up with said estate agent on thursday on a deffered payment basis for hip and conveyancing. Total for this is £599. I was under the impression that £299 of that is the hip and the other £300 went towards conveyancing. However we received a pack from the solicitor and they have included their price on it. Now I'm confused as to whether we have to pay this seperate to the £599 from estate agents or whether £300 of the money we pay them goes to the solicitor and we pay the difference?

Does this make sense to anyone? I can't really see what we're paying the extra £300 pound for if we're expected to pay solicitor as well. It would appear to be a penalty for deffering payment on the hip although thats not how it reads (although its as clear as mud as you can imagine) and haven't had chance to speak to EA as they close at weekend! Any ideas?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Anyone 

Sorry I cant help
~Dizzi~


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry not really any help but I guess half or just over is the HIP charge and the rest would be conveyancing fees and a bit of a penalty for deferring payment?

Hope you managed to find out anyway  x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

I work for a HIP provider and the way our deferred payments work is that you pay for the HIP either at 6months after ordering it by 4 equal payments or if house sells before that then paid in full

Alot of EA's are doing Free HIPs however if you dont pay for the HIP then it doesnt belong to you!

Our HIPs are charged depending on the size of your house ect 

If you PM me the name of the EA i may be able to help more

xx


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Hiya!!

I have just put my house on the market and had the HIP done today - the HIP is free (usually £299) if we use that Estate Agents linked conveyancer's which is what we have chosen to do  The conveyancing fees are no more than any other company, so it seemed like an ok option.

Does that help or confuse matters Anyway, must go, got our first viewing in the morning


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

worry over - managed to get in touch with the EA who assured me that it was a standard letter we had received from the solicitors although they had asked them to stop sending them as people were getting confused (like me duh!)

all in all it covers our hip (rip off!) and our conveyancing. Anyone want to buy a 2 bed terrace??


----------

